
First ever pictures of single proteins thanks to graphene sheet - apo
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28744-first-ever-pictures-of-single-proteins-thanks-to-graphene-sheet/
======
jpgvm
Graphene, applicable to pretty much every field apparently.

I guess it's not that surprising that it is so widely revolutionising things.
It is at the end of the day like reaching holy grail of "thin" materials.

That said I am still amazed at some of the use-cases.

